
Making $35,000 Bonsai Scissors - atomical
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD2XGwmRJi8
======
erikpukinskis
If anyone wants to understand how Bonsai works, I have been really enjoying
Nigel’s Saunders “Bonsai Zone” videos for almost a year now:
[https://youtu.be/T_ifeQSazPo](https://youtu.be/T_ifeQSazPo)

He does a great showing basic maintenance and explaining what he’s thinking
before he does it.

It’s actually quite simpler than I expected. Just letting the trees grow and
pruning them regularly, so forks only extend one unit or so before branching
again. And removing “meaningless” growth. And using very well drained soil to
maximize how much air and water the trees get.

I have just started my first Bonsai after many months of watching Nigel. I’m
enjoying it a lot! I look forward to having a few more trees so I am busier.
With one tree it’s mostly just watering and waiting.

~~~
atomical
How do you feel about the effort put into the tools used to cut Bonzai?

~~~
erikpukinskis
I think it's healthy for people to work hard to do things at the uppermost of
their capability. And it's wonderful for someone with means to support someone
who is doing that.

It's certainly not necessary for healthy trees. It's a group of artists
supporting each other's art.

------
accrual
Nicely done video and editing. It left me wanting to learn more about what
makes these scissors so great beyond their gorgeous handcrafted nature. For
example, the hardness, finish, sharpening, technique, etc.

